
Lenovo leaked an AMD Ryzen 9 U-series chip - ekoutanov
https://www.techradar.com/news/lenovo-may-have-just-leaked-a-ryzen-9-u-series-chip-that-could-make-intel-squirm
======
pedrocr
X1 Carbon with 32GB ECC RAM, 4K screen, 2 M.2 slots and one of these Ryzen
APUs. That's pretty much my dream laptop. Will almost certainly not happen
though, particularly the RAM.

